# Brush verschiedene Farben



## Lunam (23. Juni 2007)

Wie bekomm ich es hin das ein brush nicht nur eine Farbe hat sondern mehrere?


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juni 2007)

Hai,

ein brush hat immer die eingestellte Vordergrundfarbe. Mehrfarbiges malen geht nicht so ohne weiteres.

Der Tipp von Muster Max sollte dir aber weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

